# Nesco Slicers



## pops6927 (Nov 19, 2017)

I have had Nesco slicers for many years and have sliced thousands of pounds of all kinds of meats on them.  My current slicer is a 








I buy them on-line at Walmart, but can be acquired at many other places.  They are inexpensive and do a great job for their price and value!

I had to slice up the remainder of a bottom round roast we had for dinner last night, and i took the time to take some photos:







This is just starting slicing the piece.

An overhead shot:







One comment I get a lot that the slicer 'frays' the bottom edge of the slice.  ALL slicers do that, even $5,000 Hobarts.  The 'fix' is simple.... slice several slices, then turn the piece over, like this:







You can see in the above photo a ragged edge starting to form on the left side of the piece.  Simply turn it upside-down and slice off the edge!







And continue to slice.  I turned it one more time, then finished it, and this is what was left of the piece:






And i filled up the container I took out the chilled piece from!







Of course, I had to 'eliminate' that last piece; it was uneven, y'know....!

The cleanup is easy, you can remove the sliding carriage and wash it separately, wipe down the base and run the slicer (set at ZERO) and clean the blade.  I only remove the blade and get out anything under it before starting my next time slicing or after waiting a few hours for the blade to cool (one time I removed the blade right after slicing up my pastrami I made and the blade was still hot, and the blade warped and couldn't get it back on the machine.  I called nesco - it was still under 1 year warranty - and returned it and they replaced the blade and locking nut (which I broke trying to get it back on) at no charge, I only had to pay for shipping it back, ¼ the cost of the machine; it was well worth it!  In the interim, I ordered another, so I now have a backup!


----------



## troutman (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks for the “how to” pops. That is a very enticing price, I need a sliver.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 19, 2017)

Thanks for the review! Just looked at Amazon and they have it for $62.29 and free shipping for Prime members. It comes with the serrated blade. 

May give it a whirl.


----------

